# Jigköpfe für die Buhnen de Ijssel



## MacSpinn (20. Juni 2017)

Petri Forumsgemeinde,
ich würde gern wissen mit welchen gewichten ihr in der Ijssel fischt?
Ich nutze Jigs zwischen 17 und 24 Gramm.  Das funktioniert auch.
Allerdings fange ich immer relativ kleine Zander.
Kann es sein das ich doch mit schwereren Jigs weiter zur Strönungskante fischen muß?
Wäre für Tipps echt dankbar. 
Gruß Mac


----------



## shafty262 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Jigköpfe für die Buhnen de Ijssel*

Die paar größeren die noch da sind sitzen meisten direkt am Fuß der Steinpackung auf der Seite des Prallhang oder am Buhnenkopf. Aber mit mehreren 70+ zandern am Tag ist selten zu rechnen. Je näher an der Strömungskante, je kleiner werden die Zander irgendwie. Also teste mal leichtere Köpfe und versuch die am Prallhang oder Buhnenkopf mit alten Gummis.

Wir fischen meist zwischen 14 und 21 Gramm. Selten gewichte über 21. 

Prallhang teilweise sogar 10 Gramm. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MacSpinn (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Jigköpfe für die Buhnen de Ijssel*

Danke für deine Antwort.
70+ müssen sie ja nicht sein. Meine sind immer 40 +. Und einen um die 50 würde ich schon gern mal fangen.
Dann versuche ich mal runter zu gehen mit dem Gewicht.


----------



## zanderzone (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Jigköpfe für die Buhnen de Ijssel*

Ich fische 17 Gramm! Ist leider in der Ijssel so.. Masse statt Klasse.. Aber nen 60+ haben wir oft dabei.. Auf 500 Zander kommt dann mal ein 70er..


----------



## MacSpinn (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Jigköpfe für die Buhnen de Ijssel*

Danke für deine Antwort. 
Dann mache ich ja doch nichts falsch.
Masse statt klasse ist ja auch nicht schlimm.


----------

